# Shark tournament



## quacker.smacker101 (Apr 12, 2013)

Is anyone fishing the T. C. S. F. shark tournament next weekend 4/24-4/26
Its based out of Galveston?


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

Ill be fishing it. Registration is at Margie's Bait Camp on that Friday.


----------



## quacker.smacker101 (Apr 12, 2013)

i was just seeing if ppl here know about it ill be fishing it also


----------



## soakinlines (Aug 11, 2014)

How much $ to enter


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

soakinlines said:


> How much $ to enter


 50$ shark 25$ redfish. For those who want to fish it, make sure you join the group "Texas Coastal Surf Fishing" on Facebook, as you must to enter the tourney. I do not understand whats with the fact that it is videos instead of still photos for submission but it will work and should be fun.


----------



## quacker.smacker101 (Apr 12, 2013)

Still photos are easy to crop and older photos can be used or something along those lines


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

quacker.smacker101 said:


> Still photos are easy to crop and older photos can be used or something along those lines


this is easy to prevent, all the big shark tournaments use a catch, photo, release method.


----------



## quacker.smacker101 (Apr 12, 2013)

Same method just a video is required 
Like i have plenty of old shark catch pics from other tournaments i could easily use


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

quacker.smacker101 said:


> Same method just a video is required
> Like i have plenty of old shark catch pics from other tournaments i could easily use


right but how many of your old shark pics have you behind the fish holding a yellow Gatorade in you right hand? Or a coozie sitting in front of the shark? Tournaments will give out a "token" at registration that is not revealed until then and is required to be in the photo for submission, this prevents people from using old pictures. I think the video thing will be fine im just wondering when it is time for turning in sharks are the judges gonna watch countless 20+ minute videos? just feel like it could be an unnecessarily lengthy process.


----------



## quacker.smacker101 (Apr 12, 2013)

They can very easily be cropped in or out. And only video they have to really watch are the winning ones you still record the length of each fish so they watch the vid just to make sure it really is what they say


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Someone please post a link to this. I can't find it.


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Someone please post a link to this. I can't find it.


https://www.facebook.com/groups/Texascoastfishing/


----------

